# how do you change q clips on Yakima towers?



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

just picked up some new q clips to install my Yakima roof rack onto my jetta. it was on a civic so it had civic q clips attached to the towers right now. I can't figure out how to remove the clips to swap them out. any help? the instructions only tell how to mount the towers/clips to the car, not how to mount the clips to the tower.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

Nevermind I got it! I'm surprised it was that simple to pop the lock out. just out of curiosity what stops someone from popping the clip out and pushing the lock out? I'm not exactly sure how turning the lock actually does anything?


----------

